# does anyone have small breeding vid?



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have my reds turning bright red on the bottom and black on the top. But these guys are not even a year until Aug. But they are doing dances and starting to get agressive. What does it mean.I would like to see some video if possible. thanks


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

look in the dowload section, i think they have breeding videos


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think I still have some of my breeding vids on my old machine I'll see if I can get you one. Are they blowing in the rocks yet? Are they both tapping there mid to lower bodies together really fast like a spasm as they gradually turn up??? Mine always looked at the bottom and came together, then started shaking against each other as they rotated there faces upwards. They do the sh*t for hours lol.


----------

